# washing quilt



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Is there an additive to add to water to prevent bleeding? I had this red flannel bleed and my son's fav quilt is red/white and he doesn't want it to bleed. I am not sure his will b/c it's cotton not flannel but I thought if I could find something. I did google...just not sure. Thanks!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Wash in cold water and put at least a 1/2c vinegar in and more won't hurt. You can also buy the color catcher sheets to use in the washing machine.


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a product called Retayne color fixative. It can usually be found at JoAnns.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Soak in cold salt water to help set the colors, then wash in cold water with vinegar.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Retayne is more for setting dyes in fabrics before you put them in a quilt. Synthrapol may be what you are looking for to wash a quilt without bleed - it acts as a suspension agent for loose dyes so the dye does not get on other fabrics. I've used Retayne and it works well, I have not used Synthrapol. I believe Synthrapol basically does what the color catchers do. 

I don't know if this is true, but I've read that the vinegar and salt treatments that used to work do not work with the more modern dye/printing processes.

You can use color catchers in front loaders, but it is suggested you pin them to a washcloth or towel as they are thin and can slid into places they shouldn't be. I pin mine to a washcloth, they also work well and I've not had a problem.

I just did some luscious blue batik with Retayne and still had to rinse about 4 times before it stopped bleeding; in the past I just rinsed without the Retayne and it literally had to rinse it about 15 times.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Shout brand dye sheets are awesome. I usually put 3 in with a new quilt.


----------

